# Yellow River 9 Apr 2016: Bass Biting



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

After getting done with early morning baseball with my youngest, he helped me mow the grass and clean the yard. He then told me he wanted to catch some fish. I don't think I had been to Yellow River in 2016 due to the constant flooding, but figured I'd give it a shot. Glad we went. I went to one of my favorite early Spring spots for bass on the south end of the river. We were fishing around 330 and by 730 in the evening we had landed 23. I probaly had 40 bites. They were stacked in the skinny water real thick as well. Of course, the main river is still trashed and it was a chore launching the boat, but it was a good quick afternoon trip. Our biggest were just shy of 3 pounds, but there were more than a few of those, some decent sized fish for Yellow River. Had a great week bass fishing this week, but back to reality this upcoming week as I gotta go back to work. Thanks for reading. Enjoy the video and pics...

https://youtu.be/4ChtGwPZQm8


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir....that youngin' will grow up like daddy! Good deal!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great report. You should fish tournaments. Was that lower Yellow? At Milligan it still is a little higher than I like.


----------



## watertruck#12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Did you get any bream to hit the worms, seen you heading out from the launch when we where heading in. My dad hit me several times watching your son steer the boat asking me if i remeber that lol Keep the little man fishing, he will take you one day


----------



## jmacvip (Oct 1, 2007)

Lot of fish in that canal. I remember seeing you down there a couple of years ago when I still lived there. Good job on getting those boys on the water.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I did have a couple warmouth on and some short strikes i think were bream. Another boat was catching bream in there as i was fishing around them. I try to take the boys out when its just for fun, but seems like i fish more tourneys than not. I need to learn how to put them on bream on the river.


----------



## watertruck#12 (Oct 20, 2013)

The bream on Yellow aren't as plentiful as other rivers, but there are some hoses on Yellow, Been fishing Yellow for 20 plus years with my dad. Some of the biggest and prettiest goggle eyes you ever seen and some shellcrackers that make your heart race and the big bull bluegills is insane on the coloring. Usually end up with a bass or two on wigglers.


----------



## Spencer.Martin (Feb 1, 2016)

Went out to the yellow river today from 7am-1pm and only caught one fish. I saw you said the south end. We let in at Coueys launch off ward basin road. Is that close to where you were?


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

nice report and great vid -- love to see the kids having fun fishing!


----------

